# Poodle crosses: Why so popular?



## Anglebracket (31 May 2013)

I've noticed that poodle crosses seem to be very popular (i.e. many different variants of "doodle" and "poo"). Why is that? What makes them so popular?

I would be very interested to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Bedlam (31 May 2013)

Because they're bright and amenable, but mostly because they are supposed not to shed hair. I'm not a fan of designer crossbreeds that cost a fortune, but I do rather like every cockerpoo that I meet. 

Not sure the no shedding thing always works - just like anything corssed with anything else - you can never really be sure what you're going to get.


----------



## FubsyMog (31 May 2013)

I thought many of them shed less because of the poodle influence which might be a factor?

Or maybe people are just taken in by a 'fun' name...


----------



## Anglebracket (31 May 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I thought it might be their temperament and / or intelligence. I've only ever had terriers or mongrels though so no direct experience of poodles.


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 May 2013)

There's no guarantee the mix will take the coat of the poodle.

I dunno why people don't just get poodles - they come in three sizes and they are fab dogs, super smart, agile and capable of a day's work - I love the standards.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (31 May 2013)

http://standardpoodleclub.com/page22.html

Interesting statement regarding poodle crosses by the Standard Poodle Club.


----------



## sandi_84 (31 May 2013)

OH's parents have a "labradoodle" and she's a fabby dog, a solid big girl she's got the lab sweetness (and fondness of food), a curly coat from the poodle side (although it's short from the lab side), she's a very very clever girl (but does occasionally switch over to the lab brain and do daft things) and even though I'm not a fan of designer crosses I'm a huge fan of this dog, she's just lovely in so many ways


----------



## RunToEarth (31 May 2013)

I genuinely think for the majority it is the attraction of a fun name, I personally have yet to meet a labradoodle that doesn't shed hair in a similar way to the labrador and I haven't seen any that look half as attractive as a solid pedigree. 

We are contemplating getting a golden retreiver and have been looking around recently, I was absolutely shocked the amount of "F1 Goldipoos" or "Goldendoodles". Not for me.


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 May 2013)

I met a 'Goldendoodle' at the forest last Friday, it was black and looked like a clipped out Schnauzer or Kerry Blue, I genuinely had no idea what it was  nice enough dog if not my cup of tea.


----------



## Red30563 (31 May 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			There's no guarantee the mix will take the coat of the poodle.

I dunno why people don't just get poodles - they come in three sizes and they are fab dogs, super smart, agile and capable of a day's work - I love the standards.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ I said almost exactly this to my husband this morning, when we saw a gorgeous miniature poodle in the park. I have known standards and toys too - all are super dogs and very bright, trainable and willing. I'd happily have a poodle. But I guess they are seen as old-fashioned and non-trendy. 

I see and meet so many cockerpoos around where I live and they invariably seem super-high energy and not very well-mannered. (Which may say more about the owners than the dogs). I have also been in training classes with 2 labradoodles - to put it politely, they were _not_ the brightest dogs in the class - far from it!  (And looked odd as their eyes were so close together!) But obviously I don't want to tar all doodles with the same brush!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (31 May 2013)

Short answer is its a trend. Hopefully it will pass soon and people will either start buying pedigrees again or giving homes to the thousands of cross breeds without silly names that are languishing in rescue centres right now.


----------



## ecrozier (31 May 2013)

I can't see why people don't get a poodle or a PWD, I think perhaps the poodle has an (entirely unfair) reputation for being a bit 'poncy', and some don't like the curly nature of the coat (which you might well still get on a Labradoodle). But I have said before and will say again, why don't people go for Portuguese Water Dogs?! The wavy coated ones look just how people imagine a labradoodle would be and have the same temperament people are trying to create by crossing the lab and poodle.... Yes they are expensive but so are labradoodles!! And yes you have to wait for one - but at least that suggests they aren't ring bred by every BYB in the country!


----------



## Goldenstar (31 May 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			There's no guarantee the mix will take the coat of the poodle.

I dunno why people don't just get poodles - they come in three sizes and they are fab dogs, super smart, agile and capable of a day's work - I love the standards.
		
Click to expand...

I am with you on that , poodles are fab I would love a standard but my OH has vetoed it.
And if you get a poodle you know it won't cast with crosses its a gamble it may it may not.


----------



## Always Henesy (31 May 2013)

I have a Labradoodle.
I did not buy him for the "name" and neither did is even occur to me that he wouldn't shed his coat. I just saw a picture of the puppies and thought they looked gorgeous.

Stig is without a doubt the most intelligent, loving, fun, well behaved and gentle soul I have ever had. I have three dogs - love them all tremendously, but Stig is who I would have over and over again. For the record - he doesn't shed his coat at all. I have to have him clipped 3 times a year as he looks like a walking carpet otherwise.

This is him:


----------



## Always Henesy (31 May 2013)

Oooh sorry for the enormous pictures...


----------



## PolarSkye (31 May 2013)

Bedlam said:



			Because they're bright and amenable, but mostly because they are supposed not to shed hair. I'm not a fan of designer crossbreeds that cost a fortune, but I do rather like every cockerpoo that I meet. 

Not sure the no shedding thing always works - just like anything corssed with anything else - you can never really be sure what you're going to get.
		
Click to expand...

Well an acquaintance of mine shelled out £1K for a labradoodle because her husband is horrifically allergic to dogs . . . got the puppy home and, yup, husband allergic to pup.  Pup now lives with a mutual friend and acquaintance has extensive visitation rights.

So, no, the non-allergenic thing isn't always true.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (31 May 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			There's no guarantee the mix will take the coat of the poodle.

I dunno why people don't just get poodles - they come in three sizes and they are fab dogs, super smart, agile and capable of a day's work - I love the standards.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you.  I LOVE poodles.  

P


----------



## Anglebracket (31 May 2013)

Always Henesy said:



			Oooh sorry for the enormous pictures...

Click to expand...

He's a cute boy. I like the first pic in particular.


----------



## s4sugar (31 May 2013)

The main reason is marketing - the doodle breeders only put the positives up unlike breeders who truthfully describe their breeds.
How often do we see "this is the best breed for our family" - how can it be ? People come across a website listing all positives and want one.
People do get defensive when told they have been scammed - and many people are.

Poodles are brighter than labradors and everyone with a cross that I have asked why didn't they get a poodle has said they don't like the way they cut them!

How stupid do you have to be if you don't realise hair can be cut in any style?

Actually one thing coming out of the crossing is poodle owners that for years have asked for simple, not fluffy or frou frou trims are now asking for a proper poodle style so people don't think they are stupid doodle buyers.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 May 2013)

Always Henesy said:



			Oooh sorry for the enormous pictures...

Click to expand...

Worry not . . . the enormous pictures just highlight his gorgeousness .

P


----------



## Anglebracket (31 May 2013)

Thanks again for all the replies. I've only ever owned terriers and mongrels and have little knowledge of poodles. A friend of mine has a labradoodle. He is a very friendly and well behaved boy. Meeting him is what made me consider poodle crosses.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 May 2013)

ecrozier said:



			I can't see why people don't get a poodle or a PWD, I think perhaps the poodle has an (entirely unfair) reputation for being a bit 'poncy', and some don't like the curly nature of the coat (which you might well still get on a Labradoodle). But I have said before and will say again, why don't people go for Portuguese Water Dogs?! The wavy coated ones look just how people imagine a labradoodle would be and have the same temperament people are trying to create by crossing the lab and poodle.... Yes they are expensive but so are labradoodles!! And yes you have to wait for one - but at least that suggests they aren't ring bred by every BYB in the country!
		
Click to expand...

You said it all! PWD are not common, you have to wait, they're expensive. People want a puppy NOW and they don't want to pay over the odds and whilst lab x poodles aren't cheap, they're probably cheaper than PWDs.

People are still under the impression that all poodle crosses are allergenic non shedding crazily amazing examples of 'hybrid vigour' (snort, snort )


----------



## ecrozier (31 May 2013)

According to the price quoted above by someone, my PWD who is exceptionally well bred wasn't more expensive  Not saying he was cheap mind you!!
I did have to look for him and wait a bit, but only took me about a month to find a litter that were due any day and then the standard 8 week wait. But maybe that's too long for some people.
It's a shame tho - I am sure ther  are some lovely labradoodles out there, but the whole hybrid vigour thing and the myth about them all being hypoallergenic winds me up no end!!! Having said that - I wouldn't want a lovely old breed like the PWD to be overbred and suffer the problems of the likes of the more common and now the 'designer' breeds where people have just figured out they can breed for easy cash 
Can you believe, my puppy's breeder has been contacted by someone who has crossed a PWD and a poodle!? Pointless or what?!


----------



## reddie (31 May 2013)

We have an accidental mini schnauzer x mini poodle that was priveately rehomed to us for free.  She is a smashing dog.  The most intelligent and loving dog we have ever had and she doesn't shed hair!


----------



## Vicstress (31 May 2013)

My inlaws have a labradoodle and he's great!  Needs a bit of training mind (bit of a coiled spring) but very quick to learn and so so amazingly bright.  Does tend to have the waryness of a giant poodle sometimes but I love him.

TBH I don't have a problem with cross breeds - can help to stop all the ridiculous inbreeding  contraversial 

ETS - every labradoodle I've known has been barmy....inlaws thought they'd made a terrible mistake for the first year....


----------



## Vicstress (31 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Poodles are brighter than labradors and everyone with a cross that I have asked why didn't they get a poodle has said they don't like the way they cut them!
		
Click to expand...

TBH I think pure breed poodles are a bit too bright for a lot of people!


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 June 2013)

A giant poodle? Sounds scary!   

If poodles are too much for most people, why would they go for a cross....they run the risk of the pup taking the poodle temperament.


----------



## Vicstress (1 June 2013)

Ha! Meant standard although maybe doodle breeders are missing a trick??


----------



## Nicnac (1 June 2013)

I'm just waiting to see a Shih tzu/Poodle cross advertised as a Shihtpoo 

I love standard poodles but never met a labradoodle who wasn't adorable.


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2013)

I have met quite a few labradoodles,  some have been lovely but one or two have been a nightmare for their owners.  One started at training class the same time as Evie, she was doing her Silver and the poor girl with the doodle hadn't managed to get him to Bronze level.  He was a lovely dog but just didn't listen
If I wanted to go non moulting I would definitely consider a poodle, treated properly all sizes are lovely dogs, many are very successful in agility.  Years ago a friend of mine had a Standard who I think was the first to compete in agility and she was great, I was on a team with her at Crufts.


----------



## Unhorsed (1 June 2013)

We have mostly cocker x poodles crosses living near us.  The coats seem to be quite variable.  One is a haystack on legs - sweet very poodley face, and luckily an excellent owner who keeps his coat beautifully, but wow! there's a lot of it. 
At training where I took my (show-type) cocker pup, there were three cocker x poodles with thin coats like bad bubble perms.  
And a cavalier x poodle I know of is a great disappointment to his owner as his coat is short and flat, when the owner wanted curls!
I have to say, I enjoy keeping my pup's coat long and groomed, so that they can see what they're missing  .


----------



## Venevidivici (1 June 2013)

We had a miniature poodle when I was a kid. Fantastic dog-clever,affectionate,funny and active I grew up with her and she started my love of dogs One day (when my OH isn't so dead set against having any dog except GSPs,though I love them too!) I'd like a standard poodle


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 June 2013)

There is a video or two of a standard doing protection training on Youtube - the dog is called Slash, which makes me weep with laughter as he is black and his hair is flying all over the place!!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 June 2013)

There's a stunning standard I often see on the way to the yard, I cannot understand the point of crossing that 

Twice recently I've heard of mini Labrador x poodles with the sire being the poodle. Did he stand on a box?!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 June 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			There is a video or two of a standard doing protection training on Youtube - the dog is called Slash, which makes me weep with laughter as he is black and his hair is flying all over the place!!!
		
Click to expand...

that is genius and I may nick the name-want a Standard for our next dog.


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 June 2013)

i know a large labradoodle who has the most fantastic temperament, however he is a little dim!!!!!!!  he is definately  NOT non shedding, he is a bit worse than a normal lab because he has a longer coat...

friends of mine have a cavalier kc spaniel/poodle,  and it is non shedding and has a nice temperament but it a really live wire and is on the go the whole time and doesnt seem to be able to concentrate for more than a millisecond so has been a nightmare to train (not that it is exactly well trained now)

why on earth these people dont get a poodle is beyond me.  lovely dogs and they come in whatever size you want.  whats not to like!!!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 June 2013)

A friend of mine had 2 standard Poodles, great dogs and saw off a burglar, people didnt recognise them as Poodles though as she didnt give them that stupid hair-cut.


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 June 2013)

Sadly poodles are somewhat "out of fashion". Instead replaced by poodly crosses which profess to be as clever, as hypoallergenic, and and according to the breeders of such crosses: no requirement to be groomed! Lol. 

Poodles are an old breed. There are other breeds which are similar enough to them but with other characteristics to make them different enough. Curly coat retrievers, portis, irish water spaniels, spanish waterdogs...bichons!  Yet the fad just now is something of a mix. Its hard to say exactly what the purchasers of these dogs is looking for that they can't find in any number of already established breeds, unless its bragging rights to say they have something so unusual that they had to spend a small fortune to buy it.  And yet they forget that the small fortune in upkeep (grooming) is still required over the lifetime!?


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 June 2013)

Laughing at dobiegirls comment about stupid haircut. The show trim is a reflection/tribute to their hunting history. Those large areas of hair were to keep chest/lungs warm in icy temps. As were the bracelets (covering joints), kidney rosettes. A ribbon used to be tied in topknot so masters could identify one from another. Webbed toes make them excellent swimmers. Soft mouths great for retrieving waterfowl.  The excessive clipped areas were to keep the weight of the. Coat down so they didn't drown. Over time the trrim evolved and is a bit more overdone...fashion again.

Poodles can be trimmed to look like many other breeds. Have seen. Amazing renditions of kerry blue, bedlington, bichon, porti - and even teddy bear trims which look rather doodleish can all be done.  So called "silly haircuts" not done for average pet owners as they lack the time, patience, skill, funds to keep it up.  They are quite happy in "play suits"


----------



## fankino04 (2 June 2013)

I must confess I absolutely love the "labradoodles" that turn out the right way and by that I mean looking like a Portuguese water dog, the trouble seems to be that even though this cross has been around for quite a while it still seems to be being bred from a labradore and a poodle rather than good breeders breeding labradoodles of type with labradoodles of type and therefore the range is still massive. Personally I love big hairy dogs and thats why I have 2 malamutes but the thought of a shaggy haired non shedding dog as some of these labradoodles are is very appealing.  Maybe I should cross my mal with a poodle! 
;-) toddles off to think of cool designer name for mal cross poodle and how much to charge!


----------



## ecrozier (2 June 2013)

Poodlemute?! Maladoodle?! God forbid eh....
My PWD has so far totally won my heart, he's just the most fabulous little dog, only 4 months old and never needs to be on a lead, never goes more than 10m from me on a walk, obviously keep him on lead on roads etc and he doesn't pull, has so far got zero prey drive which is a massive bonus, he loves his food which also helps with training, he's pretty competent at heel, sit, stay, down, 'touch', leave etc now. He's also not had an accident in the house for a good couple of weeks and today spent the whole afternoon in the garden with a one year old child (and six adults supervising closely obviously!) and didn't bother her once, so looks like as hoped he is going to be great with children. Everything people like about labradoodles but in a 99.9% guaranteed package in terms of how he will looks/coat qualities/size. Obviously individual personalities even within a breed can't be guaranteed but can definitely recommend anyone who wants a labradoodle make the effort to find and wait for a portie instead if they want to be sure of what they will end up with


----------



## Kaylum (3 June 2013)

All dogs shed unless they are hairless. 

The reason why many people are allergic to animals is that animals carry dust mites unless washed regularly.  So without thinking they automatically think they are allergic to animal hair. Those dogs that need clipping as they don't shed as much hair like poddles get a regular bath and clean at the parlour.


----------

